# One wheel and TWO mufflers?



## GenEric808 (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone selling a single SE-R wheel? It's ok with minor curb rashes. Also looking for the stock mufflers off of an SE-R. Just the muffler section, not the entire cat-back. Please get back to me at [email protected] if you have these items. 

thanks


----------

